# Need Some Wanderlei Silva Images



## K-A-P (Mar 4, 2007)

I am working on a few ideas for wallpapers/sigs but I can not seem to find any good quality images of Wanderlei Silva...any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Usually for images I go to Sherdog but I can't get to Wanderlei's page. It keeps coming up with errors. 

If you can cut well, this isn't a bad quality picture. 










I know what it's like not being able to find good quality images. People don't really understand. You should be able to find a couple of pictures in Google.


----------



## K-A-P (Mar 4, 2007)

Many thanks B-Real... you provided the only good quality image of Wanderlei that I have seen so far lol.

I will definitely use this.


----------

